# Stopped using wheel? (or)



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

Ever since i last cleaned jeffry's wheel, he hasnt used it (to my knowledge.) I believe i heard him once, but the wheel is still clean. He did however start utilizing his litter box far more often. Is it possible that he somehow trained himself to not poop-n-wheel? Or is it just possible there isnt enough light getting to him during the day and the cleaning is just a coincidence. (he gets roughly 8 hours of lamp light per day coupled with 9 hours of diffused daylight)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've had a couple that suddenly decided not to potty on their wheel. It doesn't happen often but it does happen. 

Has his food intake changed? During this time of year, the days are often dull so leaving the light on all day and evening is a good idea so then you are certain it's not a lighting issue. I turn mine on 7am to 9ish pm.


----------



## Vask (Jun 11, 2009)

Food intake is about average. I get home around 5 and turn on all the lights, he gets diffused daylight before that aswell as a 1 hour period in the morning with house lighting.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

ya mine occasionally poops on her wheel but she preferes her little poopin & peein corner :mrgreen:


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

Quillson stopped pottying on his wheel about two weeks ago, I was worried about it after 2 full days had passed and the wheel was spotless and when I went to inspect the cage better to see if he was going at all I found his poop buried in a corner. 

I really wish Pokey would follow suit but I don't see it happening :roll:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't usually tell if mine runs cause he goes on his papertowel before running. I find the occasional footprint from walking from his bathroom spot onto the wheel and the snack I leave on the wheel is gone...even still its possible that some nights he takes the snack and goes back to sleep  lol It's possible yours decided not to poop and pee on his wheel


----------

